# Renault Twizy Pioneers Battery Rental



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The souped-down Twizy 45 version that doesn't require a driver's license in France and has a top speed of 45 kilometers an hour will retail for 6,990 ($9,000). 

More...


----------

